# Fat calves...



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

...no I don't have "cankles", but I do have fat calves. How can I slim them down?!

Star :con


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I have cankles!


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

You can't spot reduce them, they are going to stay big until you lose more weight. If you weigh a lot they are going to be big from supporting your weight when you walk/run. They need big muscles!


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Fat calves...*



SilentProphet said:


> I have cankles!


oh you do NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :argue


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: re: Fat calves...*



SilentProphet said:


> You can't spot reduce them, they are going to stay big until you lose more weight. If you weigh a lot they are going to be big from supporting your weight when you walk/run. They need big muscles!


They are muscular and big!!!! not loose flab or fat or anything.

How do you lose muscle?

Star :mum


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I have paper thin calves. I've never been able to get the to grow.

You are genetically predisposed. You could go without protein for a while. It would compromise your immune system, but hey, nothing is without consequence! lol


----------



## bubbletoes (Jul 6, 2008)

I've heard that you can thin calves down by taking slow jogs, nothing intense.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I do not have fat calves
The sheep, however, are enormous. 

damn grass munchers

EDIT: wait, what?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Fat calves...*



tinselhair said:


> SilentProphet said:
> 
> 
> > You can't spot reduce them, they are going to stay big until you lose more weight. If you weigh a lot they are going to be big from supporting your weight when you walk/run. They need big muscles!
> ...


It's a matter of all over weight reduction.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Fat calves...*



tinselhair said:


> They are muscular and big!!!! not loose flab or fat or anything.
> 
> How do you lose muscle?


Sit on you butt and make sure not to exercise.

I've never actually looked at anybody and thought "Gee, they have fat calves" other than the morbidly obese where everything is of exceptional size.

I'd really kind of like to see a pic of these calves as I suspect you're worrying about something that isn't really a problem in the eyes of those who actually see you.

As long as it's muscle and not fat I personally wouldn't deem it a problem. As you've said it's muscle, so you don't have fat calves. You have muscular calves.


----------



## Traeynne (Mar 2, 2008)

i have the same thing (well, i don't know but i'll assume) mine are muscly too and maybe she feels the same. I feel like i have man-calves. the font muscle, in front of my shin, is full like a guys, and the back is really defined. I've had these calves for ever. My friend has really feminine, round-in-the-back, straight-on-the-shin legs. I can't wear skirts because i feel like a freaking weight lifter or something....Mine look like an avid cyclist's (i'm not). Same thing?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Traeynne said:


> I feel like i have man-calves.


This sound like the old Seinfeld episode where Jerry dated a woman with man-hands, but then every one of his many dates invariably had some defect that ending things almost instantly.

All I can say is that I've never yet heard men ever discussing a woman's calves. Men do certainly talk about the female body, but calves are not a body part men focus on.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

Just enjoy our big muscular calves, flaunt them!!!


----------



## AggieK (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey there! Just wanted to say that I am a pretty skinny girl with genetically big calves. They're not HUGE, but definitely bigger than the average girl my height and weight. There was a short period when I really hated them because I constantly looked at the legs of other girls and thought something was wrong with me. However, I have finally accepted them and feel a lot better... I think it was because I put on a new pair of high heels, looked in the mirror, and thought they looked damn sexy. Plus I reassured myself that I had something that women (and even some men) had to work really hard to build while I just needed to lay on the couch. 

So, to the women who are self-conscious about their calves... don't worry, you're not alone. If you feel like there is too much fat covering the muscle, incorporate jogging into your exercise routine to burn it. If you're afraid of bulking the muscle up, stretch your legs before and after each jog... massage your calves right after to relax the muscle (they will obviously look bigger after cardio because of the bloodflow, but it'll ease down). Once you feel like the muscle is more visible, grab a pair of heels and flaunt them all around town. You only live once, so feel good with what you have. 

My calves: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v441/ ... c01012.jpg


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's the way to do it, build muscle and burn the fat.
I do have big calves, but they are muscular. I have had guys compliment me on mine. That part's genetic.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've always had big calves, even when I lost weight. I never considered this to be a minus as I used to get quite a few compliments on my legs :stu


----------



## Dagon (Jun 28, 2008)

leppardess said:


> I've always had big calves, even when I lost weight. I never considered this to be a minus as I used to get quite a few compliments on my legs :stu


My calves are huge and muscular too. I weighed 250 pounds for a while so climbing up stairs with all that weight made them strong.


----------

